# The truck stop..



## Mikeymutt (Dec 5, 2017)

If you like trucks and land rovers then you will like this place a large graveyard full off them.i counted nine land rovers ranging from the series models to defenders and even a 101.lots of scammells amd other makes and some tractors.the trucks were mainly recovery ones.there is a derelict house and strangely enough me and man gone wrong decided to not do it,one reason time was getting on and we would lose the light and secondly there is a large gypsy site opposite it.we were not sure if the land here they were using.then at the rear of the site we spotted a load of horses in an open barn so that made our mind up.it was the trucks we wanted to see.we got our shots and cleared off quickly.thanks to MD for the heads up on this one





































Not sure what this little thing was but I liked it..it was a small thing and reminded me off one off them little trucks you see buzzing around airports carrying suitcases to and fro.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 5, 2017)

They're nice, I see an old house in the background, any good?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 5, 2017)

That's a nice collection of heavy metal. Some of those vehicles could be restored. Most of them look to be early sixties, I did a registration check on a few. FVL322X turns out to be registered in 1995 and describes it as a yellow ambulance.


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 5, 2017)

A nice collection there.The tractor in picture 3 is a bit of a rarity made by David Brown and a bit odd looking


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 5, 2017)

dauntless - UE said:


> They're nice, I see an old house in the background, any good?



We did have a look around.it was not too bad some nice bits.just no time


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 5, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a nice collection of heavy metal. Some of those vehicles could be restored. Most of them look to be early sixties, I did a registration check on a few. FVL322X turns out to be registered in 1995 and describes it as a yellow ambulance.



It still has the ambulance symbols on it.a lot of these 101's were used for ambulances


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 5, 2017)

oldscrote said:


> A nice collection there.The tractor in picture 3 is a bit of a rarity made by David Brown and a bit odd looking



Thank you oldscrote that info.never seen one like that.what a strange looking thing.big wheel arches on it and very bright ha ha


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 6, 2017)

WOW more fab pics from you Mikey! 

Love the way some of the vehicles have sunk into the ground with only half the wheels showing makes great shots! Best time of year to see these little gems with the bare shrubs growing through them, love seeing nature reclaiming old metal

Cheers Mikey really enjoyed lookin at your report!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 6, 2017)

Reminds me of a more rural version of RAF Folkingham.Top stuff Mikey.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 6, 2017)

Nice one, what a weird and wonderful collection. Thanks for sharing Mikey!


----------



## smiler (Dec 6, 2017)

Bet that looks good in the Spring, Enjoyed that Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 6, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan;349264 I did a registration check on a few. FVL322X turns out to be registered in 1995 and describes it as a yellow ambulance.[/QUOTE said:


> The Suffix letter X was released in 1981, so the 1995 date is probably the last year the vehicle was officially registered - unless somebody was doing a fiddle. Not unknown in the old 'Expedition' world back then. Having acquired two of these vehicles via Ruddington for High Atlas travel; trying to register same as anything other than an Ambulance, causes all sorts of complications in providing fixed and proper seating for ones extra passengers in the back of the vehicle. Far better to register as what it was, then just bolt extra seats in the back and get on with the journey. Change of use brings up all sorts of 'officialdom' and endless paperwork, not to mention the headache with Insurance Companies!


----------



## TK421 (Dec 27, 2017)

Smashing find that, some lovely AEC Matadors, and that yellow Commer is excellent. Would love to visit this place. Great pics


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 28, 2017)

Ditto that's a lovely collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jagdpanther (Jan 7, 2018)

The X reg on the 101 ambulance is probably correct. It refers to its 'into service date' rather than 'build date'. All 101s were built between 1972 and 1978 but many went straight into storage and those converted to ambulances were not released into service until the early 1980s. A large batch were then sold off in the mid 90s - hence first civilian registration in 1995. Many of these were given an X reg to show their 'in service' date. .I'd wet my pants if I found a derelict 101! The strange tractor is an RAF spec David Brown used as an aircraft tug. Looks like a great place - nice pics - well done.


----------



## MD (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice set of pictures mate


----------



## jhluxton (Jan 8, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you oldscrote that info.never seen one like that.what a strange looking thing.big wheel arches on it and very bright ha ha



That David Brown tractor looks like one of the type the RAF used as Aircraft / bomb trolley tugs in WWII. One of the Airfix WWII aircraft kits - The Short Stirling - included one with the aircraft kit. 

Box lid illustration: http://www.topslotsntrains.com/uploaded_photos/Airfix-Short-Stirling-BI-WW2-A07002.jpg

John


----------



## Wrench (Jan 8, 2018)

Bloody motor derp tastic is that Mikey


----------



## Old Wilco (Jan 13, 2018)

Brilliant report Mikey, many thanks


----------

